# 1988 Schwinn Premis...just bought it



## HARPO

Well, I haven't bought a Schwinn road bike in my size frame in a while. So, when I saw this on my local Craigslist (Long Island) I jumped on it. 

Thankfully I was the first call (it was only on for three hours when I saw it) because the next guy was chomping at the bit to rush over for it. The guy I bought it from is not the original owner, but works construction during the week in Ohio (check out the label on the frame) and sometimes buys bikes there, brings them back, and sells them. Very nice guy, and I now have a new friend looking for bikes for me.

Anyway, I did research on this model while waiting to go get it. Middle of the lineup. It's a one year only model and made in Mississippi, so one of the last American built Schwinn's. Came in white and the multi-color which I like (I have a purple haze Centurion Ironman Master). 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 Unfortunately the white Sakae crankset was changed out at some point and replaced, but upgraded, with a Shimano 600 set. Saddle, which should have been a blue suede, was replaced. And in the saddle bag is a new tube. Otherwise, all looks as it came from the factory. (except tires, of course) An addition at some point was a cyclometer as all the wiring is there but missing the main unit. Oh, last owner also added that piece under the bottom tube that swings out to take pebbles off the tires.
Paint chips and scratches aside, it appears that it will clean up very nicely! Another project I'm looking forward to working on and then riding.


----------



## Oilit

I've read that the Greenville plant produced lugged-frame bikes, but Schwinn also imported lugged-frame bikes. How do you know which are which?


----------



## HARPO

Oilit said:


> I've read that the Greenville plant produced lugged-frame bikes, but Schwinn also imported lugged-frame bikes. How do you know which are which?




Good question. I was hoping to see a MADE IN JAPAN decal somewhere, as Panasonic made some frames for them. There isn't any indication anywhere on the frame that I can see. To bad!!!


----------



## bikerbluz

Very nice. I have a white one that is in excellent shape right down to the original tires. These late 80s bikes ride really well. I think Schwinn had them weighing in at 22#. I think the ones made by Panasonic were early to mid 70s. I had a 73, I believe, World Traveler that was made by Panasonic. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## HARPO

I had a couple of Le Tours that were made in Japan. Actually, all the bikes I've owned made in Japan were very nice riding and well finished off, my CENTURION Ironman Manster (which I still own) being just one.


----------



## bikerbluz

I agree on the Japanese made bikes. Well made and ride great. Only had one Centurion, fantastic paint and finish, believe it was a lower model Accordo, but still an excellent bike. Missed getting one of the Iron Man last year, top of the line I believe. Had an 1988 Miyata that was also sweet that I passed on to a friend.


----------



## HARPO

I had a Centurion sport Deluxe (sold it), but I still have an Accordo with some upgrades I did to it. These two were made in Taiwan, though.


----------



## HARPO

Here are another few BEFORE photos. Cleanup is coming along quite nicely, and tomorrow new handlebar tape and a Specialized saddle go on. BTW...the Schwinn saddlebag (which is getting a bath) contained a new tube.


----------



## HARPO

The paint, after cleaning it up, is working out well. I used a polishing compound (a few times)...then a polish...and then waxed it all. The paint now looks almost wet and is as smooth as glass. Photos to come!


----------



## HARPO

Here's where I am as of today. Most of the detailing done, with new tape and a Specialized saddle I had. Pics are from my Bat Cave, third floor of my house where I work on my bikes (I dislike the term Man Cave).


----------



## HARPO

First day having the bike out just for a spin around the block (long ride tomorrow). Man, this thing feels like new! I love it. And to think I hesitated on buying it because it was missing the original crank-set.
So far, all I've added was a saddle...new tape...and a different bag. Everything else is as when I bought it (minus the pedal traps, wiring for a cyclometer and the piece to remove pebbles from the front tire).


----------



## HARPO

Tires are in better shape than I had thought, and tubes holding proper air pressure for over a week. Took it on a 10 mile ride and it handled beautifully!


----------



## Harold

HARPO said:


> Tires are in better shape than I had thought, and tubes holding proper air pressure for over a week. Took it on a 10 mile ride and it handled beautifully!




I just bought one too.  Same as yours.  I think the "Tenax" Columbus decal nails it down as a Mississippi-made bike.


----------



## Harold

Gave mine a deep cleaning, replacing only the bottom bracket and cables.  Took if for ten miles yesterday and it rode very well.  I was raised in Mississippi, so a Mississippi-manufactured bike in my modest collection was virtually mandatory.  Since I photo'd my first one, I've sprung for yet another.  For reasons that escape me.


----------



## HARPO

Harold said:


> Gave mine a deep cleaning, replacing only the bottom bracket and cables.  Took if for ten miles yesterday and it rode very well.  I was raised in Mississippi, so a Mississippi-manufactured bike in my modest collection was virtually mandatory.  Since I photo'd my first one, I've sprung for yet another.  For reasons that escape me.View attachment 909488



LOL. I bought another also...but a basket case! Check out my other Thread on here...


----------



## HARPO

@Harold...hold your phone horizontally when you take photos like this. No need to see so much area above the bike.


----------



## anders1

Very nice, I love the colors!!


----------



## dave429

Love the late 80’s schwinn road bikes!


----------



## schwinn564

HARPO said:


> Well, I haven't bought a Schwinn road bike in my size frame in a while. So, when I saw this on my local Craigslist (Long Island) I jumped on it.
> 
> Thankfully I was the first call (it was only on for three hours when I saw it) because the next guy was chomping at the bit to rush over for it. The guy I bought it from is not the original owner, but works construction during the week in Ohio (check out the label on the frame) and sometimes buys bikes there, brings them back, and sells them. Very nice guy, and I now have a new friend looking for bikes for me.
> 
> Anyway, I did research on this model while waiting to go get it. Middle of the lineup. It's a one year only model and made in Mississippi, so one of the last American built Schwinn's. Came in white and the multi-color which I like (I have a purple haze Centurion Ironman Master). View attachment 783900View attachment 783901View attachment 783902View attachment 783903View attachment 783904View attachment 783905View attachment 783906View attachment 783907 Unfortunately the white Sakae crankset was changed out at some point and replaced, but upgraded, with a Shimano 600 set. Saddle, which should have been a blue suede, was replaced. And in the saddle bag is a new tube. Otherwise, all looks as it came from the factory. (except tires, of course) An addition at some point was a cyclometer as all the wiring is there but missing the main unit. Oh, last owner also added that piece under the bottom tube that swings out to take pebbles off the tires.
> Paint chips and scratches aside, it appears that it will clean up very nicely! Another project I'm looking forward to working on and then riding.


----------



## schwinn564

i just got on site today and posted about my premis almost same story but couldn’t save t


HARPO said:


> Well, I haven't bought a Schwinn road bike in my size frame in a while. So, when I saw this on my local Craigslist (Long Island) I jumped on it.
> 
> Thankfully I was the first call (it was only on for three hours when I saw it) because the next guy was chomping at the bit to rush over for it. The guy I bought it from is not the original owner, but works construction during the week in Ohio (check out the label on the frame) and sometimes buys bikes there, brings them back, and sells them. Very nice guy, and I now have a new friend looking for bikes for me.
> 
> Anyway, I did research on this model while waiting to go get it. Middle of the lineup. It's a one year only model and made in Mississippi, so one of the last American built Schwinn's. Came in white and the multi-color which I like (I have a purple haze Centurion Ironman Master). View attachment 783900View attachment 783901View attachment 783902View attachment 783903View attachment 783904View attachment 783905View attachment 783906View attachment 783907 Unfortunately the white Sakae crankset was changed out at some point and replaced, but upgraded, with a Shimano 600 set. Saddle, which should have been a blue suede, was replaced. And in the saddle bag is a new tube. Otherwise, all looks as it came from the factory. (except tires, of course) An addition at some point was a cyclometer as all the wiring is there but missing the main unit. Oh, last owner also added that piece under the bottom tube that swings out to take pebbles off the tires.
> Paint chips and scratches aside, it appears that it will clean up very nicely! Another project I'm looking forward to working on and then riding.


----------



## schwinn564

sorry tried pics on first but didn’t work


----------



## schwinn564

so more pics  bums me out about the scratches but again 20+ years in a  shed


----------



## OldsNew

88premis said:


> i just got on site today and posted about my premis almost same story but couldn’t save t



MY first post here.      Was checking out 1988 schwinn lineup. After recently purchasing a prelude.   ....Noticed the premis ....after a short search found this thread......and after my short lived road bike kick I figured  I'd join another me forum.


----------



## bikerbluz

Oldsnew, welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## OldsNew

Thanks.....I'm sure lots of knowledge floating around here.


----------



## HARPO

The wheels on the bike are almost impossible to find, and actually are the first I had ever seen on a bike. I bought a second Premis (another post) in bad shape, mainly for parts, but it only has an original front wheel.


----------



## OldsNew

Some pics of the 88 fam.


----------

